
Looking for team members for crypto collectible app - pizza_r0b
Hey everyone. Over the past 8 months I built Dolli. Dolli is an app that allows people to purchase, collect, and sell digital art tied to the blockchain. These collectibles are called Dollies. It abstracts everything blockchain and the goal is to appeal to the mainstream. Dollies are purchased with a credit card and you don&#x27;t need to know anything about crypto to collect Dollies.<p>Currently the app is unpublished in the app store. I am still in the process of finding a bank who is willing to process credit cards for a company dealing in digital art tied to the blockchain.<p>I am the sole founder and engineer on the project. I have developed the smart contracts on the Ethereum blockchain, the mobile app, the backend, and the landing page.<p>There&#x27;s currently around 350 people who have shown an interest in the app and reserved a username, however since I haven&#x27;t found a bank to work with these people are still waiting...<p>With that being said I am looking for co-founders, or anyone who may be able to bring something to the table and has an interest in this. This would be for equity only.<p>Email me sean@dolli.io<p>www.dolli.io
======
CryptoPunk
ERC721 is the future of collectibles IMO. Great job getting this built. Have
you posted on Ethereum-related Reddit forums? You could try /r/ethdev

